# Carbon Fiber



## jallan (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope this is the right area. I would like to know what size Braided Carbon Fiber sleve roll to get for a Jr Gent 1 tube or Seirra elg beauty tube. Thanks in advance for any and all information
Jallan


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure 1/2" is what I bought.  sollercomposites.com


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Feb 5, 2014)

I use the 1/2 inch tube from Soller Composites. I've used the same size for 7mm twist pens up to the Seirra style. I paint the tubes black and so far they have all turned out very nice. Good Luck


----------



## jallan (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for the information


----------

